# Aaaaah! Bank Holiday!!



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

PANIC!!

Only just realised it is bank holiday Monday, which means no post and therefore no roasting and no coffee delivery tomorrow!

I have had a very lean coffee day today, I even dusted off the old single basket just to polish off the final dregs from the bottom of the Machacamarca bag! Tomorrow then, I will mostly be drinking tea

Is anybody else in a similar situation?

I learned today waiting until 3pm before I allowed myself a coffee, just how damn cranky I get without it!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I just ran out of coffee trying to dial in my new super jolly









Loayza on the way!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I can solve your problem in 6 words!

Green beans, Behmor or Gene Cafe.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I just ran out of coffee trying to dial in my new super jolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? What? Whats This?

Super Jolly? you sly fox!!!! I demand you explain yourself immediately!!!

I also have more Loayza on its way! If this is your first go, be prepared for your taste-buds and olfactory system to be blown through your eye sockets! this stuff is 'Da Bomb!' haha. started out straight in my top 5, after a rethink i have put it in my top 3 coffees of all time!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Muahaha I found some guy advertising one on a catering equipment website and put an offer in and he delivered it earlier today









But we wasted a lot of beautiful Oporapa trying to dial in. This was a travesty and will not be done again.

Definitely need to mod the doser too. So much left behind.

Good times though


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cigar Man, I have been thinking along similar lines, only I was actually thinking of looking out for an old de-commissioned profile roaster or something and restoring it to its former glory! I would hope i might be able to achive better quality than a gene, I am talking blind here as i have never tried a gene cafe roast but looking at videos i would be worried that i would spend all that money and end up never matching the quality of something professionally roasted. I think a restoration job would be great fun though!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I would buy a set of replacement burrs right away too. who knows what abuse that thing will have seen!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm really pleased for you! welcome to the world of coffee as it was meant to be ground!

Have you wound the doser right the way down, If not it should help you lessen the waste until you carry out the mod.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Same here... Note to self that square mile bags weigh about 14g..(thought i had enough for one more pull when i 'weighed' what i had left a couple of days ago...out by one









Loayza and Oporapa order from HB


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it really only 7pm?(said chewing own arms off) I am ready to go to bed and wake up to 2 bags of coffee in the porch! I might actually even sleep tonight!

Tea just doesn't cut it! even though i did come up with quite a nice blend this afternoon.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Exactly the same position. My Extract Dr Strangelove was running a bit low and I realised my next order wouldn't be here until Wednesday. I was going to order from someone new (on my mini-quest of tasting house blends) but I ordered the latest Jailbreak and Jabberwocky from Hasbean as their delivery is usually so quick. Tonight I had 15g of Dr Strangelove and decided to top it up with a couple more grams of odds and ends accumulated over the last couple of weeks (there was a little Extract Original and JG Formula 6 possibly some Union Bright Note). Frankenstein in an Aeropress!

Tomorrow will mean ultra-fresh beans though. Which method do you reckon would be least bad with a day old roast?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am no real brew master myself in comparison to others on here but actually most brewed methods are deemed best when beans are as fresh as possible, at least in my own opinion and many others. so anything from V60 to aeropress(i think depending on aeropress method) should be great. I would be tempted to go for pourover though if very bloomy.

Its nice to see another Extract fan! I have some of their Wahana Estate Natural on its way this week, Extract Original being my 'go-to coffee'. what did you think of the latest Dr Strangelove? I love it personally, David said that he has toned this one down a little compared to previous editions as it was getting a bit wild!


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I enjoyed the Dr Strangelove. Certainly going on my list of go-to blends. Just the sort I like: caramel, nutty with fruity flavours and a zing.

I was never sure I was getting the best out the Original blend though, struggling to nail the grind. I kept making pretty bland, weedy one-noted espressos, and I know from here I should have been getting much more. I will have to come back to it and give it another go at some point.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> David said that he has toned this one down a little compared to previous editions as it was getting a bit wild!


Lol! I want the wild version! Will more than likely become a big Extract fan after our fun filled day there.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I loved the wild versions myself, but this slightly mellow version is still walking on the wild side, it is just easier to nail. As david said on the phone the other day, the previous editions had a teeny tiny sweet spot, while worth the effort it just made sense to create something a little more user friendly!

I know I always bang on about Extract coffees, I really hope you do come away a BIG extract fan too so i have somebody to rave with! We do seem to mirror each others behavior, so i have high hopes!

Stavros, I know what you mean about the Original but don't worry, help is on hand, try lowering your temp to 92-93c and from a 15g dose you should aim for 24g in 29 seconds, then let it just cool down a tiny bit before your first sip. you should have the sweetest, juiciest, chocolate, caramel, almond nougat and mellow fruit shot, with incredible body and mouthfeel, through milk you will get maple syrup added to that list and one of, if not 'the' best coffee for milk i have tasted. Don't give up on it!


----------

